# 2 Dollar String Silencers?



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Hello everyone i was just wondering about those two dollar string silencers that look like little rubber black strings that you tie to yer bowstring. I heard they knock down yer fps quite a bit? Any truth or experience of this? I put some on my dxt and they made a big difference in noise reduction but what have you guys experienced with these same silencers? thanks for the help


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Insignificant.

You MAY lose 1-2 fps. Most chronographs have a 2-4 fps margin of error, which makes it insignificant.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

So they dont hack down yer fps at any margin to make a difference? some people make it sound like its not worth the noise reduction because they knock down the fps....


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Quacker Wacker said:


> So they dont hack down yer fps at any margin to make a difference? some people make it sound like its not worth the noise reduction because they knock down the fps....


Some people dont have a clue.

Put some on. Ill take a quieter rig over even a 5-10 fps faster rig any day. And like I said, youll only lose at MOST a few fps.


----------

